# question about wheel bearing races



## Hallsey (Feb 4, 2018)

I recently bought a used front wheel (Mavic) with a Dura-ace hub from a bike dealer. I lubed up the hub and started riding - great stuff. After 500 miles, a snap/crackle/pop noise started in the bearing. Turns out there is a very small rough spot on one of the bearing races. I decided to try to save the wheel, so I bought new ball bearings and will try to polish the race a bit with 400 wet/dry sandpaper and a drop of gun oil. So far not much change in terms of smoothing the rough spot. What are the races made of - steel or aluminum? (I would guess steel - it's pretty damn hard). I've also heard you may be able to use a Dremel tool to polish a race or maybe replace the race completely. One guy said to just put some Molybdenum grease in there and keep riding til it seizes. Someone else said adding an 11th bearing might help. It looks like there would be room in there. Could I buy a new race from Shimano and rebuild the hub? The other option would be to replace the whole hub (that's a bit of work). Bike mechanics is fun, but am I wasting my time trying to polish a race? Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks...
HALLSEY '84 Lotus Legend Comp SL w/ Campy NuovoRecord


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

You can try loading it up some simichrome or jewlers rouge and the old balls and spin the axel with a drill. If it polishes it out sufficiently flush and clean it out and apply the new balls and fresh grease.

Axle races, if available, can be changed out but I don't know about the hub races. 

You know that there's a proper wheels and tires forum where information may be easier coming.


----------



## Hallsey (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks. I thought I was posting on the "wheels and tires" thread. But I'm new here. How do I get there?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

post this in the Wheels and Tires subforum.

AFAIK, DA hubs use highly polished races and balls, but those races are not replaceable. If the races go bad, you have to replace the whole hub. Take it back to the bike dealer and ask for a refund.

Having said that, it's the front wheel, not the rear wheel. Front wheel doesn't have as much stress as rear. You could just use the wheel as it in spite of a little notchy feeling. I'll bet i'll still last a looong time.


----------

